# Heads Up On Honey



## Bribie G (24/2/09)

I'm not a braggot afficianado although wouldn't mind doing a mead and putting it down for christmas. 

I was in ALDI today and bought a 500g jar of honey for $2.99. Wow, it only seems yesterday that honey was selling for ten bucks a kilo...

At six dollars a kilo that's half the price of a tin of goo for any bragotteers out there. 

How many kilos would I need for 24 litres of mead??


----------



## chappo1970 (24/2/09)

OT: Bribie I get my honey from a dude at the Caboolture markets he sells it in bulk to me for my ginger beer. Your a stones throw away fron there being at Bribie. I only pay $5.00 per kilo and he has an excellent selection. He will charge a little more if you don't have your own container. I mainly use the ironbark in my GB because it's a very strong flavoured honey and comes thru well at the end. 

I am interested in a Mead as well but haven done much research into it yet so sorry I can't answer your OP.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (24/2/09)

http://thebrewingnetwork.com/shows/The-Jam...l-Show-12-01-08

Are you sure Bribie!


----------



## newguy (24/2/09)

I've made 2 meads. In the first I used 7kg of honey and diluted to a final volume of ~21l of mead with an OG of 1.120. For the second I used one ice cream pail full of honey, which, when I account for the empty space at the top, was about 4.3l of honey (which I never bothered to weigh). I diluted this to a final mead volume of 20l, which had an OG of 1.090.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bribie G (24/2/09)

Thanks guys. I suppose you would need a pretty good wine yeast and some yeast nutrient, I'll download that Jamil show and have a listen. Also I had never thought of a honey ginger beer, don't mind the GB ... I'll pick your brains if your'e at BABBs this week, Chappo.


----------



## brettprevans (24/2/09)

newguy. no mention of whether they were any good? still got a recipe?


----------



## chappo1970 (24/2/09)

newguy said:


> ... mead with an OG of 1.120



Holy unheard of gravity BATMAN! :blink: 

I have to get my finger out and do some research on this Mead stuff now.

Newguy how successful where your meads?


----------



## newguy (24/2/09)

BribieG: I used run-of-the-mill dried yeast for both (2 sachets). Both turned out great. I like sweeter meads and they both turned out medium-sweet.

citymorgue2: Add honey to pot, add water to 20l, bring to 80C to pasteurise, cool, pitch yeast. Simple!


----------



## chappo1970 (24/2/09)

newguy said:


> ...Add honey to pot, add water to 20l, bring to 80C to pasteurise, cool, pitch yeast. Simple!



Even I can do that! CM2 might struggle thou?


----------



## brettprevans (24/2/09)

<_< chappo. can you help me out. re pitching yeast. so I chuck it somewhere. like in baseball?  when im cooling the wort should I add kittens? h34r: 

A mead might be a simple brew for the missus to try while i source some lemonade lemons for an alcoholic lemonade brew

Edit: Theres a winery in the Barossa that makes mead. i believe that they are one of only 2 places in Aust that make mead commercially. Its actually really good stuff now that I remember it.

Edit Edit: Chateau Dorrien is the palce. The Scarlet mead is great

Edit Edit Edit: im thinking
4L honey diluted to 17L
3L water for steeping of grain
300g choc grain
50g black patent.
200g Melanoidin malt
5 cinanmon quills in the boil.
10 cloves in the boil.


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/2/09)

The Jamil show on Mead is actually a very good episode.

From memory, their guest recommends using an electric mixer/beater to dissolve the honey in water. He does not use heat!!

Also he recommended regularly adding yeast nutrient, as honey contains virtually nothing for the yeast (other than fermentables). So he had a schedule for adding nutrient either every day or every second day.

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (24/2/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> A mead might be a simple brew for the missus to try while i source some lemonade lemons for an alcoholic lemonade brew




OT: Hey wow CM2 get that on another thread ASAP mate I've got interest in that one as well!


----------



## brettprevans (24/2/09)

OT - see this. Ive got a recipe in mind but its on the home PC. will PM it once I find it.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/2/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> OT - see this. Ive got a recipe in mind but its on the home PC. will PM it once I find it.


Cheers CM2 much appreciated.

Is there a website I go to find out more on mead etc that anyone knows of?

I tried a Mead a few months back, can't tell you what is was, but at the time I was nievely thinking it was a form of beer or ale. I did really like it though I must say.

Bribie not probs mate see ya a BABBS.


----------



## brettprevans (24/2/09)

Brewboard


----------



## brettprevans (24/2/09)

at the risk of starting something given the backlash on bulk buys recently.

Archibald Honey  sell what sounds like a good braggot/mead money in 27kg containers or larger (the sbl honey). bulk buy anyone h34r: ?
I'll contact them and see what their prices are.


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/2/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> bulk buy anyone h34r: ?



Ssshhh!!! You're not supposed to say that word here. Don't you know everytime an AHB member posts 'that' phrase, a wholesaler steps on a kitten!!!  

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (24/2/09)

Damn it you guys are in Melbourne... Qlders we are just too lazy to organise a BB. I would be keen to give it a go regardless. Anyone else interested in having a run at a mead at the same time to compare notes?


----------



## chappo1970 (24/2/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> ....a wholesaler steps on a kitten!!!



Bwahahahah! :lol: 

I think I am now officially off the hit list... been replace by SJ!


----------



## brettprevans (24/2/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> a wholesaler steps on a kitten!!!


bahahahha. gold.

there's also a place in blackburn (5 minutes from my house) called leawood honey. They are getting back to me on a price list. 

I'll start a new thread in BB (abreviated to save kittens) when i get the price lists.

Chappo. When i did the search for honey wholsesalers/suppliers there were quoite a few up in QLD. so you shouldnt have any issues. just got to find someone to organise it.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/2/09)

CM2 BTW how much is the going rate for bulk buy honey per kg in Melb? Just a guide mate?


----------



## brettprevans (24/2/09)

ive started a thread here

no idea as for costs yet.


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/2/09)

I've got two meads bottled and maturing as I type. Here's a very good site on Mead , heaps of info there.
The first one is "Joe mattioli"s foolproof ancient orange, clove and cinnamon mead" , very easy to make and fairly quick to mature, tastes very nice chilled, sort of like a white wine but different.

The second one was a 20 lt monster S.G 1.130 F.G 1.002, pretty much straight Macadamia honey, water and yeast nutrient, I used the sweet mead yeast from wyeast. This one has finished sweeter and you can definitely taste the honey. This is a sipper and should be consumed like a liqueur.

Just remember that mead takes a while to age, a year plus for some, and you don't drink it like beer so making 20 lt batches can be a little excessive. If I ever run out of Mead I will stick to the 5 lt demijohn batches.

Andrew


----------



## Bribie G (24/2/09)

I've done a bit of a u-ie on the braggot idea. What I really meant to say was that I'm not _impressed_ by the _idea_ of braggot, but on further thought I've never actually drunk it so I'm admittently in a state of ignorance there. I have a couple of spare kilos of Maris Otter that I should use soon and might do something about 6 percent abv with the maris, honey etc. and might give myself a pleasant surprise. At the very least I can make black and tans with it. :lol: 

Would I use hops in a braggot? 

I had in mind something fairly fast and furious like (24L)

2kg MO 68 degrees
200 g carared left over from my American Amber

45g NZ fuggles flowers 30 mins
Zest of an orange.
ten cloves

2.5 k honey

Nottingham.


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/2/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> bahahahha. gold.
> 
> there's also a place in blackburn (5 minutes from my house) called leawood honey. They are getting back to me on a price list.
> 
> ...



Not meaning to stalk you CM2, but it sounds like you're only down the road from me. I'm in Glen Waverley


----------



## brettprevans (24/2/09)

ahhh HELP - supra's stalking me! no supra you cant have my airlocks! and i dont have any kittens. only 1 cat and 2 dogs. you can have them either!

im not far from you. prob about 10-15min.


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/2/09)

Relax CM2, i have no interest in stalking you. Reading your sig though, it seems there are far more interesting things to attempt to make off with in the middle of the night!  

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (24/2/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Just remember that mead takes a while to age, a year plus for some, and you don't drink it like beer so making 20 lt batches can be a little excessive. If I ever run out of Mead I will stick to the 5 lt demijohn batches.
> 
> Andrew



Andrew thanks for the linkies. I will trawl over those tonight and the next week I guess.

If I can indulge in your Mead knowledge a little bit more. Mead really interests me for some reason?

So ferment is basically the same as beer, yes? Longer but you use the same gear?

What bottles do you use to store/mature the mead in? Wine bottles? Or Champagne bottles (I have a ready supply of those for my ginger beer). Or is a demijohn better?

Cheers


BTW: SJ and CM2 why don't you just get a room?... :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (24/2/09)

long maturation as I understand it. Im planning on getting a couple extra kegs for long maturation brews and ive kept some bottles. ive got a shash of champers bottles also, so i guess i'll experiment. 

there was a thread going yesterday on barley wine and a debate going on about cork v caps etc. i think it was called 20 year old barley wine or something.


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/2/09)

Chappo said:


> Andrew thanks for the linkies. I will trawl over those tonight and the next week I guess.
> 
> If I can indulge in your Mead knowledge a little bit more. Mead really interests me for some reason?
> 
> ...



Wine bottles and standard cork for still mead, Champagne for sparkling mead. I use the demijohns for fermenting and racking, when the mead is crystal clear and finished fermenting I bottle into wine bottles.
It's pretty amazing just how clear mead becomes.

Andrew


----------



## davewaldo (24/2/09)

Hi Guys!

I've been getting into Mead making in a BIG way! At the moment I'm making small batches to test different honeys and yeasts.

The biggest difference when making beer is the importance of aeration and nutrient scheduling.

Many people are making mean now without using heat. Most of the serious mead makers say its the best way. Nasties can't live in honey so as long as everything else is sanitised you should be good to go.

Here is my procedure:

1. Mix honey and a tiny bit of nutrient (more will come later) with warmish water (50 degrees?) Mix really well for quite a while, honey and water can look mixed but then settle in to layers.
2. While the "must" (mead wort) cools in the fermentation fridge, I use a small airstone to aerate the must for an hour.
3. Add Yeast once 20degrees. I use D47 yeast, but I have also had good meads from US05. Making starter can be a good idea (see this site for more info on mead: www.gotmead.com)
4. Once the fermentation is active add half of your remaining nutrient and aerate some more (this 1 day after pitching).
5. Aerate everyday until the 1/3 sugar break (this is the point where you are 1/3 of the way to final gravity)
6. At 1/3 sugar break, add remaining nutrients and aerate for the last time.
7. Let it sit until activity stops, at this stage I cool the must down for 2 days to settle the yeast, then rack into a clean vessel for ageing.

I use about 3/4 to 1 teaspoon of good nutrient per 5 litres of must. A small amount at the start then a heaped 1/4 teaspoon at the end of lag phase then at the 1/3 sugar break.

Ageing is best done in bulk and in glass. You can even experiment with oak chips (I prefer cubes) and adding fruit to make "melomels"

Once its had a some ageing (6 months) you can bottle. Or let it age more. If using wine yeast, it will need more age before drinking. If using US05, it will be ready to drink within a few months, but should only get better with age. Mead making needs patience.

Hope this makes sense, and is some use to people thinking about mead making.

Cheers,

David.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/2/09)

Difference between still and sparkling is bubbles I guess?

Do the demijohns help you determine it's fermented and it's clear enough for bottling? Obviously after you've achieved the right FG in the first place (before I get jumped on).


----------



## brettprevans (24/2/09)

ahh good point Andrew, if it aint carbed it could go into any glass bottle and just cap it/cork it. i think I'll do a split batch. 3/4 carbed and 1/4 uncarbed. I reocn the missus will find the carbed one easier to drink. I might 'water' the carbed one down a bit after maturation.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/2/09)

Keep it all coming guys! I'm gunna do this. So any simple, but tasty, recipes you guys recommend to get me into it? I love the sound of a sparkling, which is what I think I tried ages ago, I am going next door to the wine emporium and buy me both to try it out.


----------



## davewaldo (24/2/09)

I like to use Orange blossom honey or Alfalfa Honey.

As for carbonated Meads.... Its a little trickier than with beer. If you like sweet meads then you are out of luck, you can only artificially carbonate a sweet mead. This is because the yeast has either reached its alcohol tolerance or has been killed by chemicals (thats why its sweet). Either way you won't be able to naturally carbonate. If you ferment to dryness and the yeast still has some grunt left, you can naturally carbonate just like bottle beer.


----------



## davewaldo (24/2/09)

Here is a good link: http://www.math.fsu.edu/~gmizell/mead/Recipes/?C=M;O=A

Oskaar's Sweet Mead recipe is quite famous (as is the man)


----------



## stueywhytcross (24/2/09)

We regularly have bee keepers bring hives onto our farm, mainly during the summer when the mallee is flowering.
I've been keen to use some of this honey but from what ive read, eucalpytus honey must not be used for brewing because of the harsh flavours it leaves?

Can anyone clarify this?

Cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/2/09)

Chappo,
The demijohns being glass are like a window into your ferment, you can see exactly what's going on and they seal very well with a bung for aging if you want. Fermentation can take months as well.

Citymorgue2, I haven't tried a sparkling yet but I'm tempted, I think a lighter alcohol one would be appreciated too.

davewaldo, do you think force carbing in a keg then bottling with a CPBF would work?



Andrew


----------



## chappo1970 (24/2/09)

Ok I am just finding more question to ask guys.

Ok how do you aerate the "must" (see I learn)? An airstone with pure O2? Or just plain whacka-you-beaut tube hooked up to a fish tank pump?


----------



## newguy (24/2/09)

Sorry for the very short "recipe" earlier - company showed up just before I hit send. I did forget the yeast nutrient. For my first batch I added 1/2 tsp every 12 hours for 4 days. That batch finished fermenting in about 6 weeks. My current batch is different. I added 2 tsp of yeast nutrient to the must but I left on vacation the day after that so I haven't added any nutrients since. Its OG was 1.090 (end of Dec) and about 2 weeks ago it was down to 1.014. It is almost clear now so it's very close to finishing, and that's okay with me as it tastes fantastic as is.

Regarding something that isn't just straight honey and water, I just happened to judge a raspberry mead on Saturday and it was the most fantastic thing I've tasted in quite some time. It's obvious to me now that I've tasted it, but raspberries offer a tartness/acidity that perfectly balances the sweetness of a semi-sweet or sweet mead - and that didn't occur to me before I tasted this particular mead a few days ago. It was simply perfect. The only thing that was even remotely wrong with it was a very subtle woodiness that I could only detect long into the finish - probably from the mead being in contact with the seeds in the raspberries for too long.


----------



## white.grant (24/2/09)

BribieG said:


> I've done a bit of a u-ie on the braggot idea. What I really meant to say was that I'm not _impressed_ by the _idea_ of braggot, but on further thought I've never actually drunk it so I'm admittently in a state of ignorance there. I have a couple of spare kilos of Maris Otter that I should use soon and might do something about 6 percent abv with the maris, honey etc. and might give myself a pleasant surprise. At the very least I can make black and tans with it. :lol:
> 
> Would I use hops in a braggot?
> 
> ...



Hi BribieG,

The ISB guys did a braggot at the NSW Xmas case swap. You might find this thread about it interesting http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=25134

cheers

grant


----------



## davewaldo (24/2/09)

Andrew, Yep, I reckon force carbing and a Counter Top Filler would be a fabulous way to Carb Mead. This way you have wait until the mead is crystal clear before force carbing and it also means no Yeast in the bottles. If you have the gear needed I'm jealous!  

Chappo, As for aerating, I just use a Air sanitation filter (cheap, see sponsors) a stainless steel air stone, and a good fishtank pump. Using air takes longer than pure O2, but using pure O2 can cause too much O2 into the must causing other problems. Using normal air will never cause too much O2 to be dissolved, and its cheap.

Meads used to be famous for taking months and months to ferment. With current knowledge, and good nutrients, you should be able to ferment a mead in 2 weeks, resulting in a much cleaner, tastier fermentation.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/2/09)

newguy said:


> ...I just happened to judge a raspberry mead on Saturday and it was the most fantastic thing I've tasted in quite some time. It's obvious to me now that I've tasted it, but raspberries offer a tartness/acidity that perfectly balances the sweetness of a semi-sweet or sweet mead - and that didn't occur to me before I tasted this particular mead a few days ago. It was simply perfect. The only thing that was even remotely wrong with it was a very subtle woodiness that I could only detect long into the finish - probably from the mead being in contact with the seeds in the raspberries for too long.



Newguy That sounds good. Excuse my ignorance but could Mulberries be used as well. It's just I have two huge mulberry tree's and they have an abundance of fruit that is alway inexcess to our needs. We usually try to make jams, pies, mulberry wine,freeze the rest but a little mulberry mead could be another adjunct to the mulberry line up. It won't fruit again till this september/november but by then I could have 1 or 2 meads under the belt so I could have a shot at it I guess?


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/2/09)

davewaldo said:


> Andrew, Yep, I reckon force carbing and a Counter Top Filler would be a fabulous way to Carb Mead. This way you have wait until the mead is crystal clear before force carbing and it also means no Yeast in the bottles. If you have the gear needed I'm jealous!



As an experiment I might bottle some in a PET bottle and force carb using a carbonation cap.
I'll give this a try on the weekend and let you know how it turns out.

Andrew


----------



## Bribie G (24/2/09)

Thanks for the link Grant.
For QLDers when I was in Ross's shrine shop I saw he has the glass demijohns and megajohns from Hell, might be worth a look at how much a five gallon is worth. I've decided to bite the bullet and make my next brew a braggot when the brewfridge is free next week and if I like the way it's going, then branch right out and attempt a mead for Xmas.


----------



## davewaldo (24/2/09)

Hi Chappo,

Funny you mention Mulberry Mead (its actually called Morat ). I just planted a mulberry tree with this very idea, but its going to be a painful wait for it to mature.

My brother inlaw makes a nice Mulberry wine, I'm keen to try a Mead and a Wine from Mulberries.

You know... if you wanted to off load some of those mulberries...... :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (24/2/09)

davewaldo said:


> You know... if you wanted to off load some of those mulberries...... :lol:



I smell a swap in the air?

Done deal David. Truly my trees produce about 3 to 4 washing baskets full of berries. And that's what make's it into the basket. :lol: My kids are down there every day after school feasting when the fruit is on. My kids end up looking like I beat the crappola out of them and white and purple... But your more than welcome to some when the time is right ok! Maybe a drop of your finest mead in exchange of course?


----------



## davewaldo (24/2/09)

Sounds like a deal Chappo! 

Although, I don't have any mead at the moment thats ready to drink... Its still in bulk ageing, but I'm sure we can come to an arrangement. :beer: 

Do you have fruit now? Or has the season just past?

I have a marvellous passionfruit vine which I plan to make a passionfruit Mellomel. 

For wine and mead its fine to freeze fruit, in fact its recommended as it helps to break down the cell walls and increase the extraction of juice and flavour. So if you have an abundance of fruit, I would recommend freezing it for use later in the year.


----------



## newguy (25/2/09)

Chappo said:


> Newguy That sounds good. Excuse my ignorance but could Mulberries be used as well.



I don't see why not. You have a lot of them and they taste good, so why not? :beer:


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/2/09)

I have to say all this talk of mead has peaked my interest again. Think i am going to chase down those links provided earlier and order me a bottle or two and sample away (before i make 20 ltr of the stuff and age it for 6+ months!!). 

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (25/2/09)

davewaldo said:


> Sounds like a deal Chappo!
> 
> Do you have fruit now? Or has the season just past?
> 
> ...



Actually the season, September to November, has past but I think I have about 10kg frozen in the chest freezer I will check tonight and let you know. Other than DONE DEAL!

I'm very keen to try this out but I best be getting my first AG under my belt before branching to far in another direction huh?


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/2/09)

Chappo said:


> I'm very keen to try this out but I best be getting my first AG under my belt before branching to far in another direction huh?



Mmmmm.. focus you must and remember use the grain!!!







:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (25/2/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Mmmmm.. focus you must and remember use the grain!!!
> 
> :icon_cheers: SJ



Bwahahahaha! :lol: 

Someone's quick today SJ?


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/2/09)

Morning Chappo,

Just finished my second cuppa so this is as good as i get today, it all down hill.

I have been told i have the googlefu (http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=google-fu)

Use it wisely, i try to  

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## brettprevans (25/2/09)

re aeration. I might just use what my old man uses for maxing batter on mass. imagine a giant single beater attached to a drill. thats its. should work wonders with this.


----------



## chappo1970 (25/2/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> re aeration. I might just use what my old man uses for maxing batter on mass. imagine a giant single beater attached to a drill. thats its. should work wonders with this.



Sounds terrifying!  

CM2 "Tim The Tool Man" suddenly comes to mind? :blink:


----------



## brettprevans (25/2/09)

looks something like this. its just bigger is all. you slot it into the drill and off you go.


----------



## chappo1970 (25/2/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> looks something like this. its just bigger is all. you slot it into the drill and off you go.



Cool! Just like a big egg whisk really?

I had in my mind something more like a ss mash paddle connected to the drill of death! :lol: 

But that should work a treat.

CM2 got a mead recipe in mind yet? I'm still wading thru some but I am starting to settle on a vanilla flavoured mead to start with.


----------



## brettprevans (25/2/09)

Chappo said:


> CM2 got a mead recipe in mind yet? I'm still wading thru some but I am starting to settle on a vanilla flavoured mead to start with.


Page 1, post 10. you may have missed it cause i edited the post 3 times. Im thinking:

Melanie Mead
4L honey diluted to 17L
3L water for steeping of grain
300g choc grain
50g black patent.
200g Melanoidin malt
5 cinanmon quills in the boil.
10 cloves in the boil. 

i'll have to do some more thinking on it.


----------



## barls (25/2/09)

could be a nice braggot mate.here is the recipe that we went with on the braggot big brew day
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=374039


----------



## chappo1970 (25/2/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> Page 1, post 10. you may have missed it cause i edited the post 3 times. Im thinking:
> 
> Melanie Mead
> 4L honey diluted to 17L
> ...



OOOOooo! Love the grain additions BTW :icon_drool2: 
Cloves yum! Cinnamon yep!
Quick one why the 200g Melanoidin Malt?


----------



## brettprevans (25/2/09)

Chappo said:


> Quick one why the 200g Melanoidin Malt?


NFI really! buiscuity flavours. I like throwing bit of grain in my brews. I used it in my last caseswap batch and it turned out great. It was just a thought. I like to experiment. And it always makes me think of my missus' name - melanie.


----------



## chappo1970 (25/2/09)

Fair enough... No criticism from me mate, I like experimenting too but thought it curious to use.


----------



## Ronin (26/2/09)

Chappo said:


> Damn it you guys are in Melbourne... Qlders we are just too lazy to organise a BB. I would be keen to give it a go regardless. Anyone else interested in having a run at a mead at the same time to compare notes?



I'll be interested in comparing notes. I've ordered 3kg of stringy bark, 3kg of yellow box and 3kg of orange blossom through CM2. Thinking of doing 3 10L batches, and fermenting it with the Wyeast dry mead yeast. Not going to do anything to fancy first time out, spices etc. Anyone have any idea what O.G. 3kg of honey in 10L final volume will be. Beersmith says about 1.086, but not sure how different honeys behave.

Once I have an idea of what I'm doing (a years time I guess from what I'm reading), and what flavours the different honeys give I'll get a bit more adventurous with blending honey and spices etc.

I can feel another itch coming on. Now where was that sake thread...


----------



## chappo1970 (26/2/09)

Ronin said:


> I'll be interested in comparing notes. I've ordered 3kg of stringy bark, 3kg of yellow box and 3kg of orange blossom through CM2. Thinking of doing 3 10L batches, and fermenting it with the Wyeast dry mead yeast. Not going to do anything to fancy first time out, spices etc. Anyone have any idea what O.G. 3kg of honey in 10L final volume will be. Beersmith says about 1.086, but not sure how different honeys behave.
> 
> Once I have an idea of what I'm doing (a years time I guess from what I'm reading), and what flavours the different honeys give I'll get a bit more adventurous with blending honey and spices etc.
> 
> I can feel another itch coming on. Now where was that sake thread...



FFS this is where the thread is. I've been looking for it all morning! Cheers Ronin

Count me in Ronin soounds like a very good idea.

Perhaps start a new thread "Noob Mead Makers Wanted - Apply within?"

CM2 will be into I am sure as for w few others that have shown interest. It would be great to swap notes and no doubt a few more experienced would jump in with advice etc...


----------



## brettprevans (26/2/09)

yup im in.

Chappo - in 'options' tag this thread and track it. then you can always fine it.

Well Chappo, i dont see any thread "Noob Mead Makers"...get your act together!

the honeys shouldnt differ too much in their OG. mainly is should be flavour that changes. I guess there will be a small amount of change in OF but I wouldnt think it would be great enough to make much of a differance. I guess you'll be taking an OG reading once you do the brews anyway.

OT - Sake. yum. but a little too much of a PITA by what ive read. im prob being lazy.


----------



## Ronin (26/2/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> yup im in.
> 
> Chappo - in 'options' tag this thread and track it. then you can always fine it.
> 
> ...



I was reading the archibald honey website, the red gum honey is one of the densest they say. So it should have a higher gravity reading than the others. I don't know how much denser it is and what effect it'll have when diluted to 10L, but it should have a small difference.

OT - I'm pretty sure I remember reading a sake thread and it was really complicated. But if I'm going to let something sit for ages (mead takes 6-12 months from what I've read), I don't mind a complicated process. Makes me feel like I'm doing something. Not just dump honey and stir.


----------



## brettprevans (26/2/09)

sorry i shouldnt have been so general. some would have differant densitites. esp if they ahve been creamed or something. 'running' honey shouldnt be too far off the mark from each other though. all this posting about making it driving me crazy. I just want to brew it!


----------



## chappo1970 (26/2/09)

Done guys! Try [topic="30389"]here[/topic]


----------



## Bribie G (26/2/09)

barls said:


> could be a nice braggot mate.here is the recipe that we went with on the braggot big brew day
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=374039



Thanks, I had a good read of that but with that %ABV I'd need a liver transplant fairly quickly  I was thinking of something more Stella Artois strength as a summer quaffer at the moment. Also I don't want to be ordering in anything except the honey, this is more of an experiment using the malt, hops and yeast that I've got on hand.
If I like the result I'll certainly consider something far stronger for winter warmers.


----------



## Ronin (26/2/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> sorry i shouldnt have been so general. some would have differant densitites. esp if they ahve been creamed or something. 'running' honey shouldnt be too far off the mark from each other though. all this posting about making it driving me crazy. I just want to brew it!



Yeah I'm getting itchy to brew too. I know it's going to be a long wait for them to mature so I just want to get started.

Maybe I can start by contacting grain and grape and seeing if they can get the mead yeasts.


----------



## chappo1970 (26/2/09)

Ronin said:


> Yeah I'm getting itchy to brew too. I know it's going to be a long wait for them to mature so I just want to get started.
> 
> Maybe I can start by contacting grain and grape and seeing if they can get the mead yeasts.




Did someone mention BULK BUY?


----------



## Ronin (26/2/09)

Chappo said:


> Did someone mention BULK BUY?



Yeah but at least it'd be from the LHBS, not wyeast.

I won't be getting any hate mail :lol:


----------

